

Blockbuster begins retail trial of direct download movie rental kiosks - bsgamble
http://www.ncr.com/about_ncr/media_information/news_releases/2009/november/110909a.jsp?lang=EN

======
bsgamble
Rental period is similar to iTunes, but distribution model targets Redbox
(kiosks will eventually be in other retail stores). I wonder how long it will
take someone to break their DRM?

